# My Planted and Shrimped up Aqueon Evolve 4G



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

The dwarf hairgrass has been moved around, manly by me but possibly also by the mts. there should be 4 in there. I have trimmed the grass back 3 times since planting. found it fairly impossible to do without long scissors which was one of my purchases two weeks ago.hope to create a bare spot in the center to put a petri dish for feeding shrimp supplements and shift the marimo balls towards the front.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

It looks like its off to a good start. Is the heater to large to fit into the filter compartment?


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Pooky125 said:


> It looks like its off to a good start. Is the heater to large to fit into the filter compartment?


That heater looks a bit out of place, but I think the 4 really is small and there's almost no space for it.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, ive been meaning to relocate it to the lower bottom of the tank and lay horizontally. Ive added a small driftwood but it will be taken out to attached some moss.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> Yeah, ive been meaning to relocate it to the lower bottom of the tank and lay horizontally. Ive added a small driftwood but it will be taken out to attached some moss.


I wouldn't lay it horizontally, if you get fish that are bottom feeders they will burn on them or other fish might get trapped.

I've had plants cook against them too -- since you have sufficient water movement, you can try to leave it horizontal near the top.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a lone oto and 4 cherries in there. 2 mts and maybe 3 tiny hitchhiker snails as inhabitants. 

What im really looking for these days is a small petri dish to keep the food planted in one area of the tank. however $10 or buying 20 dishes isnt really sensible so ive been considering using the plastic lid from a 16 ounce juice bottle to see how that would work.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice DHG and betta.


----------



## bluegoldfish (Jan 2, 2012)

Cute! You know what you might try for a petri dish alternative? A small ceramic dish that is normally used for soya sauce so you can dip. They sell them in asian markets for about $1 (sorry if you don't have one nearby!). They're unobtrusive, don't float, food safe and are about the right size.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Blue.

Thanks for the suggestion. we're on the same wavelength I picked up two this morning for $1.29 ea. I think they're meant for soy sauce or wassabi but it will do. they were also the smallest dishes i could find in the chinese grocery store. The plastic lid from a juice bottle floated so that didnt work. i tried a peanut butter tin lid this morning and came home to see Oto and Cherries dining together. should have snapped a photo... I figured Tin wouldnt be toxic in the tank but ill be using the soy dishes tomorrow. thx

GMYukon, thanks for the compliment. unfortunately my betta passed away. he took down a few shrimps before his death and was a grumpy SOB. for now i'm going to keep the tank strictly for shrimp, oto and snails and see how it goes. Its really nice to see everyone getting along and also working on algae.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

photo update


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

a good start


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ya nice start. I like the plants


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

spent some time to check on the sump and plumbing in the back. fortunately i found my missing shrimplets...i counted 9. i used a foam medium sponge stuffed in the overflow but realized these guys are the size of a nail so they would easily slip through. 

Even with window screen infront of the overflow (and hole vent in the center of the back wall) the could easily slip through or get siphoned through with pressure. nothing really preventing them at this size except me checking on them every few days now. i was wondering why they stopped hanging out on the glass lately... gladd i checked.

I have to check on the other aqueon 4g as well for the same thing... at least i know i saved several lives today  btw these were my sakura red babies


----------



## goodeye--sniper (Apr 2, 2012)

What plants are you running? I think you're off to a good start!


----------



## Dave6265 (Nov 18, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> spent some time to check on the sump and plumbing in the back. fortunately i found my missing shrimplets...i counted 9. i used a foam medium sponge stuffed in the overflow but realized these guys are the size of a nail so they would easily slip through.
> 
> Even with window screen infront of the overflow (and hole vent in the center of the back wall) the could easily slip through or get siphoned through with pressure. nothing really preventing them at this size except me checking on them every few days now. i was wondering why they stopped hanging out on the glass lately... gladd i checked.
> 
> I have to check on the other aqueon 4g as well for the same thing... at least i know i saved several lives today  btw these were my sakura red babies



Any followup on how you fixed this? I just realized this same design loophole today :angryfire


----------



## WoodRiverTroutBum (Jun 15, 2012)

Any updates? There don't seem to be many people running these aqueons but the ones I have been seeing have been super nice, including yours! I have the 8 myself and even though it took a while to find one that didn't have cracks or other flaws I am super happy with it so far.


----------

